# Corrections Officer Adam Sanderson



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Corrections Officer Adam Sanderson 
*Florida Department of Corrections
Florida*
End of Watch: Friday, March 6, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 32
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Vehicular assault
*Date of Incident:* Friday, March 6, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Automobile
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Corrections Officer Adam Sanderson was killed in automobile crash when a vehicle fleeing the scene of a stabbing struck the DOC van head-on in Union County.

Officer Sanderson, who was driving the van, was killed in the crash and a second officer was injured. The two officers were conducting a perimeter check while participating in a mock escape drill at the the time.

The suspect driving the truck, who was also a Department of Corrections employee, was also killed in the crash.
Agency Contact Information
Florida Department of Corrections
2601 Blair Stone Road
Tallahassee, FL 32399

Phone: (850) 488-5021

_*Please contact the Florida Department of Corrections for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace CO Sanderson


----------



## Mattyc (Nov 16, 2003)

God bless him and his family, Rest in Peace C.O Sanderson.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Rip


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP CO Sanderson


----------



## JMody (Feb 20, 2008)

Wait. So this was a mock drill that went wrong? 

RIP. CO Sanderson!


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)




----------

